# My Flowerhorn's Diet



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Here is my FH's feeding schedule:

Sunday:
Morning - Frozen Krill
Afternoon - nothing
Evening - nothing

Monday:
Morning - Tetra Carnivore Food
Afternoon - Frozen Smelt
Evening - Spirulina Sticks

Tuesday:
Morning - Cichlid Staple
Afternoon - DoroMin Cichlid Sticks
Evening - Frozen Squid

Wednesday:
Morning - Omega 1 Cichlid Pellets
Afternoon - Fish Fillet
Evening - Frozen Shrimp

Thursday:
Morning - Cichlid Gold
Afternoon - Freeze Dried Krill
Evening - Frozen Scallops

Friday:
Morning - BioBlend Cichlid Pellets
Afternoon - nothing
Evening - nothing

Saturday:
Morning - nothing
Afternoon - Carnivore Sticks
Evening - Crickets

Is there anything else that would be good to add. i can't get those special Flower Horn foods, that promote head growth

Any suggestions?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

thats a pretty diversified diet, im suprised he will eat all that. 
Most people will only feed with freeze dried krill, flowerhorn pellets and beefheart.

Here is the before and after of feeding with ching mix pellets which have a special amino acid complex and no chemical horomones used to enhance color.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

thats a huge change









how long did the change it colour take???


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Is that even the same fish. How long of time between the 2 pics? I only ask because of the kok size being much larger in the second pic.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Thats the same exact SRS (check out the lip formation). That is about a 1-2 month change. Other people have grown their flowerhorns to 8+" in around 3 1/2 with large heads using beefheart. He has an entire collection of heavily marked flowerhorns were you can see for sure they are all the same and the change is just as dramatic. The forumulator is a bit of a scientist and dietician and has developed his secret beefheart and pellet recipe through years of trial and error.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

well all I have to say then is WOW! That must be some great stuff. Is it avalible for consumer use or do you have to get it from that guy. If it is available can you give me a link or something to get it.

Thanks


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I think some different people are intrested in importing. Right now the service industries for fish supplies is in need of a revolution. The USA is heavily dependent on Hikari brands which come from Japan. Food from other countries should be cheapers against the dollar and therefore cost less in equal volumes. Right now the problem to getting this great fish foods here is having enough demand. www.chingmix.com is the creator. This stuff would work wonders for any red fish... piranhas come to mind! Just imagine some super reds on this stuff which contains a full amino acid profile and every type of essential fatty acid. The beefheart mix is essential a mass gaining protein shake with everything you could hope to find in a cube.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

oh yeah i didnt mention there is a week by week breakdown of the progress of each of the fish that takes you from when it was young to 2-3 months later feeding with ching mix beefheart.

















HMMM what does this tell us? Create your own beefheart recipe maybe?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Damn those are some great results. Do you think is would work well with Green Terrors, Dempsy's, Jags, and Oscars? Or does it just work with red colors mostly.

Does he ship over sea's. I can't really tell because its no in english









Thanks for the link.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

holy crap u can see what a diet does to a fishes color


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

This is a big reason why im suspicious of some of these super color piranhas as actually being something new or just fed something special. If there is a demand for his pellets then we can get that here for sure. But i dont know how we are susposed to ship beefheart. I do have an idea though. Possibly a premixed vitamin powder. It would be all the mix you need to add to the beefheart to make this special stuff... then you would just have to go out and get your own beefheart and blend it in. Its either that or learn all about dietetics and how to make this stuff yourself. Chingmix is on flowerhornusa and posts in english for everyone. I think this color change is mostly for red fish, but remember to that all flowerhorns will brighten as they grow... this is just a very dramatic brightening of colors


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> This is a big reason why im suspicious of some of these super color piranhas as actually being something new or just fed something special. If there is a demand for his pellets then we can get that here for sure. But i dont know how we are susposed to ship beefheart. I do have an idea though. Possibly a premixed vitamin powder. It would be all the mix you need to add to the beefheart to make this special stuff... then you would just have to go out and get your own beefheart and blend it in. Its either that or learn all about dietetics and how to make this stuff yourself. Chingmix is on flowerhornusa and posts in english for everyone. I think this color change is mostly for red fish, but remember to that all flowerhorns will brighten as they grow... this is just a very dramatic brightening of colors


 Thanks for the info


----------

